# Flower&Fudges puppies playing



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Now that the puppies are running and playing I can't stop taking pictures lol. So here are a lot of them.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

more


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow They are adorable. How old are they now?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

still more


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

They will be 4 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww they are soooo cute! I love babys.
How much longer have you got with them?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

They are seriously gorgeous pups :shock: sooo have you decided who you're keeping yet? Congrats on the babies and at least they're a gorgeous mistake


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am keeping them for at least 4 more weeks. Maybe longer I am gonna hate to see any of them go.

Well I am definetly keeping the blue one. I have already named her Stormy.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

They are just adorable! Stormy caught my eye too. :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww there gorgeous!

I adore the name Stormy


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I love the blue and white one! It is blue and white, right? Anyway, is that one a boy or girl? Will you be selling them? And where in Missouri are you?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Bijou said:


> I love the blue and white one! It is blue and white, right? Anyway, is that one a boy or girl? Will you be selling them? And where in Missouri are you?


awwww, i sense someones interested in 1!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Welllll. LOOK at it


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I know, there just soooooo adorable


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

uh oh i sense more puppies on the board lol but i must admit being in the UK does make it impossible so i say move over here and let me buy one :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah i know...theres so many in the USA, there really common :?


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

its not fair lol they are such cuties


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the chocolate & white coloured one  So cute

But then again...they all are


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i know what you mean IF i ever sort out my enzo problem i will get another chi :wink:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Just adorable. And so many different colors.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

aaaawww, they're ADORABLE!  I would keep them all!!


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Your Stormy looks like my Emmitt!!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG stormy is sooo gorgeous! the next chi i get i want a blue one i just love them!!!!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

aww.. i am inlove with the white and blue or is it white and black? its hard to tell on my comp?.. have u decided what your going to do? it makes me want another one so bad. peanut could use a friend


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

The brown and white one is adorable, too! Boy or girl? Are any of them longcoats?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ladybelle should reply soon


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Kim they are gorgeous! I see my white w/blue spots is in demand!! :wink:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

They are precious!!! :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK I am gonna sell the girls for $600 and the boys for $500. The White with the blue spots is a girl and it is shorthaired. The white with the chocolate spots is a boy and it is longhaired. They are all AKC registerable(I have their papers already) They have some champion bloodlines and I got a litter certificate and copies from AKC to give to each new owner. The breeder I purchased Flower and Fudge from sell her for $750-$800. They should all weigh between 3-5 1/2 pounds full grown according to the chihuahua weight chart. If anyone is interested they can look in the diary forum to see their pictures and weights from the time they were born. I will weigh them all again tonight and post it in that section.

Forgot to mention I live about 1 hour and 10 minutes away from St.Louis. If you want to know the town I would feel better telling the name of it in a PM since it is a very small town.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I wish I lived closer to you!  I said in your other thread that those prices are great. The puppies have excellent coloring and both parents are stunning. :wink:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

How much do the parents weigh? 

Thanks!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You know the puppies are so precious of course but to me the best thing about all of it is that it's a good chi breeding story I've heard alot of bad ones & it's amazing how many healthy babies you got  You are blessed


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

ok Fudge is 4.5 pounds (man I didn't think he was that much but he does look kindof chunky tonight lol) and Flower is 5 3/4 pounds she is engorged with milk at the moment and I had to weigh her on my bathroom scale because she refused to sit on the little kitchen scale.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Perfect!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im loving the blue one and the blue and white there lovely pups i bet you are soooo proud


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

yes, yes, I love the little blue one :lol: but they are all so adorable, bet it'll be hard for you to let any of them go.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Stormy sure is gorgeous , like the others  they had a very beautiful nest !! xx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i want them all!!  :wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Such a adorable pups and what a big healthy litter!  
Im just about to read about them in the diary section. :wink:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I want them too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Look at the blue and white one !!!!!! :shock: :love4:


----------

